# How 2Create a Bootable CD with 2 or more Live Linux Distros



## quad master (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi All,

There are many small Live CD Linux Distros available as ISO file
which are to be burnt to CD and enjoyed.

Eg.Knoppix [i know it itself occupies one CD] 

But there are Linux Distros Which Require just 20/50/60MB of Space.

Why shall i waste multiple CD's on it.

There are CD Boot Loaders which have Menu Features to select the 
item to boot.But i dont know how to make proper use of it.

Can some one tell me of a way with the help of which i can 
Create a MultiBoot Live Linux CD

Eg.

After that CD is booted it will bring up a menu and ask me which 
Linux To Boot.

Eg.
---------------------------------------------------------
Welcome to Live Linux MultiBoot CD

Select the Linux Distro to Run
1.> Knoppix
2.> Suse Live CD
3.> Small Linux Distro 3 [Just some arbitary distro]
4.> Small Linux Distro 4 [Just some arbitary distro]
---------------------------------------------------------

Is there a way to do such a thing 
So far i have seen BootLoaders like 
EasyBoot & Boot CD Wizard 
But i am not able to use them properly

Can Some one help me out.


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 4, 2005)

I have already reported this threads to the mods. They will move it to the right section. i.e. Open Source. I am also quite curious to know if this is possible. Likely to get better answers in that section


----------



## rohandhruva (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi

*multidistro.tlm-project.org/md_en.html

Have a look.


----------



## quad master (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey rohandhruva

The links you have given is absolutely giving me the soultion to my need

Thanks a Million to you my freind.

But i wanted to know that can we create out own customised distro 
with our own choice of Linux Packages with that.

Useful Links 
~~~~~~~~
*Rescue Is Possible - How to Create such a CD Info - I think*
*www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/RIP-11.6.readme

*Forum Topic:- multiple .iso in one cd..*
*slax.linux-live.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2220

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mods please move this to Open Source i by mistake posted it here.


----------



## quad master (Feb 5, 2005)

i went through the site which "rohandhruva" had said and found
that it is possible but the whole procedure is complicated and i need 
some help to make me understand how do i built such a multiboot live linux cd.

I have suppose 3 live CD linux packages.
MoviX2,GeeXbox,Womp

and i want to create a Bootable CD where i can have all the linux 
distros boot with the help of a menu.

Rescue is Possible package is the solution but its complicated to understand.

How do i build the MultiBoot ISO with RIP on a Windows Platform.


----------



## klinux (Feb 5, 2005)

@Quad : gives me another thought . If its possible to load multiple linuxes ( is this the plural ?? ) off of a cd , Would it be possible to install and run multiple linuxes on different folders in the same partition . eg 

hda2 
 - /fedora
 - /debian
 - /suse 

???

like while installing multiple versions of lin in different partitions , i accidently (or it did it intentionally )created root as /1 instead of / and it works fine .

that brings me to another q . if u can load linux and mount ntfs from any live cd onto a sys working on windows , what happens to windows / ntfs security . everyone can access data , no matter how well protected it is under windows right ??? 

or are there restrictions to mounting compressed or encrypted ntfs folders in linux ???


----------



## quad master (Feb 5, 2005)

@klinux

currently i havent reached a solution with the help of which i could create 
a multiboot Live Linux CD.

I am still going through procedures and long documents


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

rohandhruva said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> *multidistro.tlm-project.org/md_en.html
> 
> Have a look.


Has anybody downloaded & tried this multiboot distro in a single cd? Is it working, if its i'll also download.
Since its a big dnld. i wanted to confirm. Thanks!.


----------

